# made a skeleton of my 29 cm piraya



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

For my 2 year+ big piraya.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn, badass job dude... Care to explain a little on how you did that? I can see you somewhat cook the fish and the tweezerd off the meat?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

god damn.... those are freakin sick man. would you mind giving some instructions to go along with those pics? i'm sure i'm not the only one who would like to know.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah.. nice job !! and thank you for posting pictures.. it shows really well how to do it !!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Awaiting further instructions


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

good job. im pretty sure the trickiest, pain in the ass part was probably when you had to clean off the skull. Whenever I eat fish, one of my favorite things to do after is to "dissect" the skull. I have so far "dissected" skulls/skeletons of tilapia, african catfish, asian snakeheads, salmon, milkfish and red snapper. Salmon has a lot of cartilege in it compared to other fish.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Nice work!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That is crazy!

Way sweeter then the dried out ones I see floating around!


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

that's great if you have the stomach for it....the skull kinda has this piraya/Alien hybrid thing going on but very cool.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, Didn't know you could do this to piranhas. I'm going to have to try this if I ever encounter a dead piranha!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

looks like it fell apart in the de-fleshing part did you have to put it to gather with glue...?


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Very nice. Must be painstaking work though?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

looks like a big tooth sticking out of his head i guess thats why horney has that horn


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i still like the dried and polished ones better,, there more evil when you cut the lips back a little


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Dude, that is f**king amazing!!!!
I can see you had to pull the skull apart to clean it. Did you have to glue the entire skeleton back together too, or did you just position it and let the cartlidge dry?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> looks like a big tooth sticking out of his head *i guess thats why horney has that horn*


Thats correct









Beautiful work Sir-

We do need a write up on this proceedure though-----Many here would love to do this....


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

pretty cool... looks like something youd see in an Alien movie-


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Thats awsome! Are its teeth still sharp?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

o ya belive me the teeth stay sharp,, in some country's they use these teeth to cut hair ...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow amazing.

I still have a 7" Caribe in my freezer lol


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

The skull looks like a minature T-Rex's. LOL


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

that is amazing


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

That is just fricken amazing. Especially when he's got em all lined up...
I've always been into piecing models together and this would be something I deffinately want to try in the future.

I'll be the 30th person here to say detailed instructions and a pin are needed here.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

That is just amazing.....
I know that many of us are waiting to hear on you did that...

But great job


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

very cool, should do a write up for a DIY pinned tread.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Very good Job, and very nice collection u got there.
Congrads.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

They look crazy, good job! The shoal from hell lol!


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

Thats awsome


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

now dude how did you do it..?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What kind of chemicals were involved and for what stages?


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for all good comments.
That is not as difficult as you think. Not much chemicals were used in the process. Now here is the steps for the pictures:
1. Took my poor piraya out of the refrigerator and warmed it up.
2. Put it into a dish.
3. 4. Cook the fish for a while
5. 6. 7. Took the fish out and remove the flesh from its body by a forceps.
8. One of the most difficult part: remove the brain and flesh from the head. I like to take apart some bones to clean it. Then dry the bones out.
9. Another difficult part: stick the bones together with glue. I didn't stick up all bones in this step. But it still looks cool.
10. Varnish the skeleton to avoid rotting. 
The bone will slowly turn yellow, as you can see in other skeletons. I still can't find a way to prevent it.

All you guys can have a try when your fish die, if you don't feel sick for this.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

use a clear varnish,,,,


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

What are your steps to "cooking" the fish?


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Very nice man. I have a few fish in the freezer I had planned on mounting but they're getting a little old now. I'll give this a try if they're freezer burned. Thanks for shareing.


----------

